# Things that just piss you off.



## HisInfernalMajes (Jul 20, 2009)

I got this idea from the Family Guy episode with Pete doing the grind my gears show.

Rules:
1. No posts that do not include the "list".
2. You may include your own opinions about previous lists, but you have to make one of your own.
3. No flaming.
4. Nothing racist, or anything in bad taste is allowed to be something that pisses you off. (In this thread. You can hate anything you want.)

List:
You should follow this format when making a list.
*
Things that piss me off:*
1.
2.
3.
4.

Blah blah blah.



Now to start it off.
*
Things that piss me off:*
1. People start glorifying people just because they are dead, but when they are alive, they insult them, make rumors, and the media gives unfair coverages about them. (Micheal Jackson for example, I never really liked him, but I hate how some of my friends who used to make fun of him suddenly love him, just because he died.)
2. Ignorant people that are stubborn in their ignorance.
3. People who wear socks in sandals.
4. People who forsake their previous friends to try to become popular.
5. People who act out of their person to become popular.
6. Low branches that ultimately end up cutting my right cornea.
7. Rap music. (Especially the ones which rap about whores, sex, money, and how "Gangster" they are)
8. Corners that you can stub your toes on.
9. Bringers of bad news. (Bring the news at your own head's peril)


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Jul 20, 2009)

Techno music, because it isn't music just non-melodious noise. And apparently it makes people dumber because look how they act/dress after a year or so of being into techno. Plus if Moby is the grandfather of your genre, then that's nothing to be proud of.


----------



## DarkLG (Jul 20, 2009)

1.Rap Music
2.Country Music
3.Traitors
3.Back stabing friends
4.naruto lol


----------



## Trulen (Jul 20, 2009)

*Things that tick me off:*
1.  Double standards
2.  Not winning the BK Transformer's 10,000 dollar contest.


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 20, 2009)

*Things that piss me off*
1.  Excessively negative people


----------



## Santee (Jul 20, 2009)

1. This thread
2. Number 3 of the first post
3. Most kids 3-7
4. People who forget about the edit button


----------



## HisInfernalMajes (Jul 20, 2009)

1. People who hate number 3 of the first post


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 20, 2009)

1. Small kids
2. Bad Rap music
3. Apple Fanboys
4. Bad headphones
5. Non-LAME MP3 128KB/s


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 20, 2009)

1. N00bs
2. N00bs
3. N00bs
4. N00bs
5. N00bs
6. N00bs
7. N00bs
8. N00bs
9. N00bs
10. p1ngpong


----------



## Golfman560 (Jul 20, 2009)

1. Threads about things that piss me off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Real List: 
1. Stupid rules
2. Headaches
3. How slow my car accelerates
4. People that think they are right
5. Parents that think they're doing whats best for their kids
6. Schools that don't allow kids to play tag because its a safety hazard
7. People that sue over the stupid and ridiculous stuff
8. Morons
9. People that can't spell moron ("morans")
10. The fact that I can't think of anything I hate right now.


----------



## HisInfernalMajes (Jul 20, 2009)

1. Best friends that steal crushes.
2. People who repeat things without reason
3. Contact Lens


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 20, 2009)

1. rock music / techno music
2. punk/goth people
3. douchebags (you know who you are)
4. racism
5. ignorance

Those are things that fucking piss me off.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 20, 2009)

1. Distracted Drivers
2. Doki Doki Majo Shinpan and anything in that class of terror
3. Hollywood
4. Terrorists
5. Naruto
6. Rap that has themes for drugs and murder
7. America's perception on what's sexy
8. The fact that I had to miss Tales of Vesperia because it was a 360 exclusive.
9. Shovelware and unnecessary repetitive quiz games
10. Ahmadinejad (please resign from your seat as Iran's President, you know you rigged the election and stop ordering your military and secret militia from killing any more protesters)
11. Political scandals (who cares about them)
12. Kim Jung Il (just die already so there will be a chance that North and South Koreas can be united)


----------



## Javacat (Jul 20, 2009)

1. Children
2. Gypsies (Not necessarily the Romani. If you're in England you'll know what I mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
3. Chavs/The unworking class
4. Not being able to hate certain races in this thread
5. Druggies


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 20, 2009)

1. Rap
2. Cocky Assholes
3. Women playing mind games
4. Not getting my mind off of a certain women that I know I will never get lol
5. My computer
6. Preppy kids
7. Jocks
8. People who are always negative


----------



## da_head (Jul 20, 2009)

1. People
2. People who think using "da" is cool.
3. People who use underscores.
4. The thing upon my neck.
5. People who hate themselves.
6. People
7. Iunno where i'm going with this
8. Penis
9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10. Costello (j/k


----------



## HisInfernalMajes (Jul 20, 2009)

1. The U.S justice program
2. The fact that some people can get away with murder just because of technical details... even when it is common knowledge that the said person commited said murder
3. People who use acronyms and internet/texting phrases in real life. (LOL, OMG, NOOB, ROFL)
4. People who loudly and harshly insult your level of intelligence when all you did is say something wrong. (Example: (Hypothetical) person1: Did you see how the Mets won the game last night? person2: Oh my god, are you fucking retarded? Yankee's won yesterday dumbass.)
5. People who are so blind with ignorance that they presume that everything they do is right.
6. People who aren't open for suggestions, and loudly berate you for trying to suggest something.
7. People who assume that their opinions are facts.


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 20, 2009)

HisInfernalMajesty, you have issues.


----------



## da_head (Jul 20, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> HisInfernalMajesty, you have issues.


11. People who have issues.
12. People who accuse people of having issues.


----------



## HisInfernalMajes (Jul 20, 2009)

How? Well... this is an opinionated thread, so you are allowed to have your own opinions... but I do not have issues. This is just a thread where people, like myself, blow off some steam.

Thank you for the support da_head.... I suppose.


----------



## Minox (Jul 20, 2009)

1. Everything



Spoiler



[title:Absolutely not a spoiler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





]j/k, I can't really think of anything that pisses me off atm.


----------



## Shakraka (Jul 20, 2009)

1. People who use Sephiroth as an avatar.
2. People who use any character from Final Fantasy 7 as an avatar.
3. People who use anything from Square Enix (especially Nomura character designs) as an avatar. 
4. Threads that ask you to list what pisses you off.


----------



## HisInfernalMajes (Jul 20, 2009)

I love you too Shakraka


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 20, 2009)

No.1: William Hung and all the other sucky wannabe(Let those son.__.__.___ die already, and darn it, stop giving hopes to those people who can't sing for their life and are NOT willing to improve themselves)

No.2 : My Brother (Thanks to no.1, i have to wake up to that voice of his every freaking day, in the morning, in the afternoon, when i am going to bed, seriously, this is driving me insane)

No. 2.5: Song Butchers (u know who u are, singing songs in an out of tune fashion on purpose and persisting in doing so... nln u)

No.3: the laws (specifically towards usage of weapons against criminals, like pedos and darn rapist and etc, why are they still given human rights? If they can do such things, then why can they be allowed to live,o because they gave some weak excuse citing medicial issues and other bs? I don think so...)

no.4 Smokers who smoke in a closed room (NO1 wants to smell that stench in the same room, i don mind u guys smoking, but seriously, stop smoking in the toilet, it is connected to my classroom... nln)

no.4 Liar/hypocrites (Just say it in my face instead of backstabbing me...)

no.5 : My parents ( why are they allowed to act like jerks but speak/correct them and they start to nag nag nag NAG and freaking nag for 1 bloody week++ on a trival subject)

no.6 Metal/rap (i just don enjoy it, it sounds unmusicy to me)

no.7: Gammar Nazi ( SO what if i made a typo or 2, do u need to get on my back, so what? I am supposed to type everything perfectly, even those complex words that no1 ever uses? This is the internet, show us slack)

no.8: Cheat Engine ( fag mods banning me for no reason, at least have the deceny to tell me that i am banned, so i can stop posting and making threads have nonexistant pages)

no.9 Drugs (what's so cool about those anyway? They cost a ton, harms your health and in the worse case scenerio, deals u death)

no.10: Yankee-Kun To Megane-Chan ( This is to me a too ridiculous manga, u expect me to believe that there can be someone that scatteredbrain, and for some reason whenever i read this, i get so pissed off)

no.11: Type2 Stupid diabetic (It is such a useless illness, thanks to this, i can't spam dessert as much as i used to, and what kind of illness is this when all it does is give u zombie healing ability aka just slow healing wound, and that's all)

no.12: Bastards who wouldn't listen to u when u are talking to them (for example, my classmate is doing something and i noticed that he is doing it wrong, i have to tell him at least 5 times before he response and say:o )

no.13: post 17, no.2, darn the law, its no wonder we have batman running around

no.14: One wing angel and aerith theme song (those 2 are so over-rated, i have a friend with 14 version of the same thing, and i was like wtf...)

no.15:  Mediacorp -Singapore Broadcasting station (Stop making crappy drama that rips off other shows in other country idea, and STOP making shows that are something like this... blah blah blah     , what happened to the good old quality? )

no.16: Lee Kuan Yew (so what if u are the founding father, how dare u support inferior mediacorp when there was a superior station aka the old channel i and u, they show such interesting shows like that hyponist show, they know how bad our tv has gotten and they tried to make it back to the good old days, and u did this, shame on u)

no.17: The police (i still have not forgiven u for accusing me of jaywalking and asking me to write my name and address down, u c0ck-eye bastards)

no.18~ inf: probably something else

Last: Me, for being too lazy and not doing work when i am supposed to


----------



## Maktub (Jul 20, 2009)

1.- people who insult too much and say too many swearings on the internet.
2.- people who overextend that shit to real life as if they were saying: hey, oh, if I can do that on the internet, I must be shit cool and do it in da real world fuck u off ok? Could fucking handle me the fucking keys? ok, bye (not even "kthxbai" here, guys).


----------



## yikkyon (Jul 20, 2009)

1. Fire Emblem 10 and 11

2. People who say Fire Emblem 5 is too hard (it is but they are being a little baby about it)

3. N00b threads at GBATemp

4. lack of news on GBATemp

5. The fact that we don't have a "What makes you happy" thread

5.1. The fact that I'm usually out of these types of threads

6. People who hate

7. People who hate the movie "Up"

8. The fact that Nintendo didn't include HD in their games

9. People who hate my list

10. Rap

13/ Something so intense that it skips 11 and 12 and replaces the period with a /


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 20, 2009)

1. Naruto
2. Idiot Cancer to the Internet Filipinos
3. Idiots
4. PS2
5. Songs other than VGM
6. "Filipino Popular Opinion"
7. Overrated things
8. Losers
9. Idiot bullies
10. Thieves
11. Motorcycles (everytime I turn the TV on, there are news about a motorcycle that crashed with a car)
12. People that don't read the rules
13. n00bs
14. People who say that "extremelyoverratedsmartkid School sucks" then when one of them gets to that school "Congrats you got in that school"
15. People who didn't like Michael Jackson then suddenly liked him when he died
16. Pinoy movies
17. FF7 Fanboys 
18. FF7 and anything related to FF7
19. People who don't like sprite based FFs
20. People who think the DS is just "a gameboy with two screens"


----------



## alidsl (Jul 20, 2009)

1. Fail threads
2. Threads that copy other threads
3. Ankotan


----------



## Law (Jul 20, 2009)

The DS because it's just a gameboy with two screens.


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 20, 2009)

1. alidsl's lame avatars


----------



## Veho (Jul 20, 2009)

1. This thread.


----------



## Domination (Jul 20, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> no.16: Lee Kuan Yew (so what if u are the founding father, how dare u support inferior mediacorp when there was a superior station aka the old channel i and u, they show such interesting shows like that hyponist show, they know how bad our tv has gotten and they tried to make it back to the good old days, and u did this, shame on u)



BS. The mediacorp coporation is given to some ministry or something to run, he wouldn't have shit time for it. Plus, when Channel U and I merged with mediacorp, LKY was no longer our PM.

1. Rap; shit genre. Wtf, its talking, not music.

2. Most modern day pop; Just genreic and uninspired

3. Death Metal; Cos I cant stand the death vocals

4. Graphic Whores; the idiots who think a game is better just because of better graphics. SNES must have sucked for them

5. Singapore Media; just lousy crap nowadays, coverage not good enough. And the stupid dramas' scripts are just recycled over and over

6. Math; Look just like crop circle language to me

7. Me; I'm an emo bastard

8. You; you are no life enough to care about a random stranger like me

9. Him; yeah the person behind you.... can't see him.... *shivers*

10. Life; Cos anybody will know that emo bastards hate life

All I can think of now.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 20, 2009)

i still hate him for speaking good about channel 8/5, so what if they are the first station, first doesn't meant that they are the best and not channel i and u.

15. i skipped 14 because rap just pissed me off, how do these people earn so much money just by talking in a speedy tone, at least metal which is just shouting to me, requires more effort for their lungs to be able to carry on shouting for a prolong period of time :X


----------



## Domination (Jul 20, 2009)

11. People who think metal is all about shouting and screaming; Classic Heavy Metal requires vocal skills too.
12. Laziness; Makes me slack
13. Eating; tbh, somehow I don't like to eat unless its my very favourite food
14. Pespiration; its so sticky and makes me frustrated.
15. People who hate everything;

Those who hate everything shouldn't really be given the chance to live, many people are on the verge of death and value everything. Those who hate everything have no rights to their breathing and consciousness.


----------



## da_head (Jul 20, 2009)

HisInfernalMajesty said:
			
		

> Thank you for the support da_head.... I suppose.


----------



## emupaul (Jul 20, 2009)

1.  The New World Order  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2.  Riaa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.  Run Time Errors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4.  People that ask to many question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5.  Ides Teleserve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6.  Nancy Grace  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7.  DRM Goods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8.  Current Copy Right Law 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



9.  OBD-II (P0301) //


----------



## Maz7006 (Jul 20, 2009)

1. stores that sell FAKE DSTT's for 50$

2. stores that actually sell pre-loaded roms onto MicroSD's (yes SELLING roms)

3. the whole meh-ness of recent games being released

4. Mc'Donalds

5. general corruption of the place i live in

6. thinking about the things that make me think that im pissed off


----------



## pika3000 (Jul 20, 2009)

1. Elitism on forums (Especially fighting game forums)
2. Elitism in general
3. Racist idiots (Comments in the EVO chatbox were appalling)
4. Extreme fanboys of game companies/developers who insult others for making reasonable criticisms
5. People who use join dates and post counts to attack others
6. Backstabbers
7. People who treat you with false respect because of popular family members


----------



## Bake (Jul 20, 2009)

1.traitors
2.UNCARING PARENTS!!!!!!!!! (not mine)
3.greed (yes those wealthy bastards)
4.racism
5.ignorance
6.people who think they are "higher" than you
7.like HisInfernalMajesty said people who love dead people but always made fun of them while they were still alive
8.people who change just do become popular (although I never met anyone like that but I'm sure I would hate him)


----------



## HisInfernalMajes (Jul 20, 2009)

Whats the new world order?


----------



## Law (Jul 20, 2009)

pika3000 said:
			
		

> 1. Elitism on forums (Especially fighting game forums)
> 2. Elitism in general
> 3. Racist idiots (Comments in the EVO chatbox were appalling)
> 4. Extreme fanboys of game companies/developers who insult others for making reasonable criticisms
> ...



Haha, you're an '06 and *only* have 185 posts? My god, you're a total faggot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 20, 2009)

1. Souldja Boy or however you spell his damn name
2. People that copy me
3. Ignorant people
4. Know it all who think they're always right
5. Haters who hate on stupid shit for no reason
6. Domination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7. The poster above me.


----------



## toh_yxes (Jul 20, 2009)

1. Rap
2. My mind thinking about this girl forever and ever so I cant do anything
3. Overprotective parents stopping me from going out with the frickin girl who is on my mnd


----------



## yikkyon (Jul 21, 2009)

14. People who think that being positive is gay
15. The "Sprayclean" or whatever they had on TV {(They said Oxyclean sucked) I'm going to hurt them...}


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 21, 2009)

people making out in the streets.


----------



## Golfman560 (Jul 21, 2009)

shadowhunter93 said:
			
		

> people making out in the streets.



That would actually make my "Best Things Ever" thread if the girl is hot.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 21, 2009)

13. Old women (50+) topless in topless beaches, you aren't 27 anymore, please cover up it's not tasteful and you're blinding the people watchers.  Honestly, there should be a maximum age for being topless on a topless beach (45-50) because at that age it seems more in bad taste.

14. People making out on the beach in public (it's very romantic to do this if you can find a private spot to make love but not in front of the children)

15. People who crash on the beach drunk for the night (such idiots and no wonder everyone thinks you are crazy when they see you the next day)


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 21, 2009)

yeah i forgot about the hot girl factor oops. Why do I feel angry? I hate feeling alone. I just wanna grab a sexy hot asian girl off the streets and just give her the time. Preferably Japanese or Vietnamese or Chinese. 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> People making out on the beach in public (it's very romantic to do this if you can find a private spot to make love but not in front of the children)


 Oh gawd the memories! Imagine 2 really FAT people just slobbering and rolling all over each other. The guy has chest hair rivaling a forest and his back is all hairy too. YECH I was scarred for LIFE after that.


----------



## Jaems (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay I think after sitting down and thinking what pisses me off this is what pisses me off:

1. People who act like 4chan actually exists
2. People who like Tim Burton films
3. Tim Burton
4. 90% of Anime in existence
5. Adult Swim
6. People with bad taste in music, aka, everyone on GBAtemp.
7. People who like Tetsuya Nomura
8. Tetsuya Nomura

That about sums it up.


----------



## jaxxster (Jul 21, 2009)

- People who drive but yet dont indicate!
- Getting unlucky
- Chavs
etc etc


----------



## Defiance (Jul 21, 2009)

-Stupid people 
-People with no common sense (follows up to me first one)
-People who make noise when they eat
-The Blackcats private tracker.  Seriously, they banned me because 'I have not downloaded enough.'  My ratio was good, the staff is terrible.  I was also very active, so I know it wasn't that.
-Stubborn people
-People who expect to live and have a good life but do not work hard.


----------



## Paulieo (Jul 21, 2009)

1. People that don't understand the way I think
2. People that constantly create drama
3. My girlfriends mum who tries to control her kids life even when they are 19 (We have lived together in a completely different city to her mum for the last 2 years yet she still tells her what she can and can't do and says she can't have friends over during university 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
4. People that complain about things, but don't try doing anything about it


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 21, 2009)

- Megaman: This needs to die. All they did was make it from a respectable franchise to a fanboy franchise that only stays afloat because every fanboy will buy whatever recycled piece of garbage they throw out there.
- Sony: I will never forgive them for essentially raping Spyro and Crash after their PSX games (although Crash had some decent GBA platformers)
- Shovelware: Makes me want to walk into whatever "studio" (since it doesn't really count) makes Imagine games and get an arson charge on my record.
- Internet memes: Stupid fads that don't make sense. Lolcat would be displeased.


----------



## Jaems (Jul 21, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> - Sony: I will never forgive them for essentially raping Spyro and Crash after their PSX games (although Crash had some decent GBA platformers)


Isn't that Vivendi Universal's doing?
Sony, Naughty Dog, and Insomniac had nothing to do with both of those series after the PSX games.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 21, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was their fault that they decided to sell off Spyro and Crash like a sex slave to the highest bidder. If Sony kept Crash and Spyro without letting it get molested by the aforementioned companies, we would be seeing Spyro 6 and Crash 6. And they would actually be noteworthy.

Oh yeah, and Vivendi did a pretty good job on the GBA Crash games, though. Its essentially classic Crash but in a 2-D platformer way. The Huge Adventure and N-Tranced were very good.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 21, 2009)

I dont mean to cut into the conversation, but one thing that pisses me off is when video game companies translate games for the american audience they either take things out for different reasons or sometimes never follow through with the sequel thats already out...

One example: I have the game draglade. It has been laying around my room for at least 5 months and then all of a sudden last week i started playing it... and i got into it. The storyline is kinda predictable, but the fighting is really inventive and very well executed. Then i find out that theres a sequel thats been out for almost a year now, and the american company, Atlus, hasnt yet to announce a localization, or if there will be one...


----------



## Jaems (Jul 21, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Jaems said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, there's always Ratchet & Clank and Jak and Daxter.


----------



## Jaems (Jul 21, 2009)

delete this post


----------



## Seven (Jul 21, 2009)

1. "Reality" T.V. shows.
2. Bad British literature.
3. 360 hardware failure ratio.
4. Touhou games.
5. My shitty desktop.
6. My currently shitty economy connection.
7. Not having a current gen console.
8. Freshmen.
9. Women that aren't worth it.
10. Mainstream media.
11. Local news.
12. Hypocritical ignorance.
13. Overly recurring topics.


----------



## Jaems (Jul 21, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 2. Bad British literature.


HARRY POTTER?


----------



## sylux92 (Jul 21, 2009)

1. Oprah
2. Politicians who act like babies
3. The way celebrities don't get punished when they commit a crime just because they're celebrities.
4. How pro sports players make millions of $ when people who put their life on the line (fire fighters, police) make way less.
5. The way the US hates someone until they die (just like the first post).
6. Hypocrites
7. Idiots
8. People who use abbreviations on forums.


----------



## HisInfernalMajes (Jul 21, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> Okay I think after sitting down and thinking what pisses me off this is what pisses me off:
> 
> 1. People who act like 4chan actually exists
> 2. People who like Tim Burton films
> ...









1. People who think everyone on GBAtemp has a bad taste in music.
2. 30% of anime in existence.


----------



## overslept (Jul 22, 2009)

1. Billy Mays died

2. Going to a buffet where everyone is obese/too old to be away from the home/rude/loud/sick

3. I bet nobody can tell that that's Billy Mays on Natasha's body on my avatar

4. People who do that crap list thing on YouTube for fun (1. youre reading the list 3. youre reading more   
4. you didnt notice i skipped number 2 5. youre checking it now)

5. Nobody in Garena is from North America which means bad ping. Surprisingly a lot of the people there speak fantastic english though.

6. Campers and martyrdom and Grenade Launcher in CoD4

7. Hearing depressing news every day when I turn on the TV

8. Anime freaks

9. 80% of the GameFAQs boards community

10. People who hate Coldplay (these people only care about vocals and lyrics and not the damn music)

11. People who say "u" instead of you and "tnx or thx" instead of "thanks" or "ty". I'm fine with just about all the other internet grammar issues, it's just those two that piss me off. I occasionally say i instead of I or don't end/begin a sentence properly, sometimes even on purpose.

12. People who are always bragging about their Macs. "Ohhhh, you got a virus? I can watch pr0n safely on my big white Mac" "It takes you 5 minutes to download a 5 kb file? I can download 25 gigabytes within a minute"


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 22, 2009)

Things that piss me off:
1. Emo kids, wannabe thugs or anyone who associates themselves with stupid pop culture, don't dress like homos)
2. Tuner cars (sound like my effing lawn mower)
3. Coors and Molson beer, awful 
4. Windows
5. Gamespot members and editors
6. Jeff Gertsman (or however you spell it), tubby ass excuse for a game reviewer, thank god he got fired.
7. Star Wars Episodes 1-3 (such a travesty to the series)
8. People who bitch about Rush because they can't stand Geddy Lee as a singer
9. Bandwagoners, people who become fans of something because it is popular or in the case of sports, a certain team is doing well
10. Montreal Canadians and Ottawa Senators fans, retards


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 22, 2009)

1) People who use words like "teh" and "liek".
2) People who put a z instead of an s.
3) People with overly aggresisive attitudes and overinflated egos.
4) People who can't see another persons opinion and attack it because it's different to their own.
5) People who believe they're patriotic when in fact they're just xenophobic and racist.
6) People who go overboard on political correctness.
7) People who refuse to look at facts because it might prove them wrong.
8) People who justify pedophiles by saying "It's not their fault, they have a problem".
9) Chavs.
10) Chav babies.
11) Pregnant chavs.
12) Ignorance.
13) Stupidity.
14) The dumbing down of the planet.
15) Mindless brainwashed masses.
16) People who refuse to challenge their own beliefs.
17) People who piss and moan about how hard their lives are when really they're just spoilt.
18) People who can't take no for an answer.
19) People who are too lazy to read instructions and expect everyone else to handhold them through eveything.
20) People who think the world owes them a favour just cos they were born.
21) People who behave like Ali G and think it makes them look cool.
22) British kids who think they're from South Central.
23) "Gangsta" kids in general.

there's more but that'll do for now.

edit:
24) People with no manners.


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 22, 2009)

Some of mine ....
1. Apple
2. Rap music (its not even music)
3. People who think they are cool
4. People only know about iPods
5. Xbox 360 (not pointed at all of you just the ones who piss me off)
6. Xbox 360 fanboys
7. Star Ocean 4 not being on the ps2 (hey I can dream) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8. Apple fanboys 
9. gangsta people ..... 
10. racists
11. law system
12. The world revolving around money
13. Adult Swim
14. How crappy Cartoon Network has become
15. Annoying guys who think picking on people is cool
16. People who laugh at the guy getting picked on (really would you like someone doing that to you)
17. Getting picked on by idiots.
18. Everyone is born equal (not really unless you want to be all spiritual about it)
19. Playing sports because gets you places easier, being dumb won't help you in life.
20. People who have a lot friends when they are just bullies. (don't see why people like hanging around people who are always mean)

Others to come.


----------



## jphriendly (Jul 22, 2009)

1. Racist assholes
2. Fox News (especially Glen Beck)
3. MTV
4. Anyone that thinks 4chan (or any of the other chans) is a good website.
5. Organized religion
6. Most everything TrolleyDave said.


I could go on and on.


----------



## Orc (Jul 22, 2009)

*Things that piss me off:*
1. People with braces
2. The moon
3.
4.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 22, 2009)

lemme see.

1. Everything that you guys said
2. Shitty Pokemon dubs
3. Ash's voice
4. transformers 2 except megan fox


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 22, 2009)

21. P.E. coaches who think everyone _can_ and _must_ be an athlete. NO.
22. People who do it because they think it is "cool"
23. People who show off.
24. People who think they are "cool"
25. People that can't accept they are wrong
26. JOLOGS


----------



## overslept (Jul 22, 2009)

13. People who list their PC specs just to show off and make others (like me, with my 2GB RAM and 256MB video card) feel inferior.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 22, 2009)

16. The Konamistyle Edition of Love Plus isn't available on Play Asia for preorder (that's just sad)
17. The number of DBZ games being released (the series ended in America, it isn't like a new season will ever pop up)
18. People who hate cute females.


----------



## Advi (Jul 22, 2009)

1. Emos
2. Anorexics/Bulimics
3. People who think weed is evil
4. Christian fundies
5. Most chanboards (some are good, but they usually fall victim to 4chan Syndrome)
6. Furries
7. Pretty much anybody with Unwarranted Self-Importance
8. Fox News
9. People who watch Fox News for anything but the weather
10. Cartoon Network
11. Rednecks (same as 9)
12. People who hate Muslims because of the media (my god, americans can be retarded)
13. People who hate Encyclopedia Dramatica even though it doesn't directly mock them
14. Apple
15. Windows
16. Linux
17. Weeaboos
18. People who are incredibly sensitive and call everything racist (lol Resident Evil 5)
19. Disney
20. Rap artists (I know good hip-hop, and Eminem's white ass isn't it)
21. The American government
22. American politics
23. Americans who are so elitist for their country that they think everybody else sucks ass
24. Euro-trash (except in Brüno)
25. MadTV
26. People who were obsessed when MJ died
27. People who think mexicans wil steal their jobs

That's about it.

(oh and people who get pissed about everything, and are bugged by the most insignificant and predictable things)


----------



## Mr. Awesome/Wack (Jul 22, 2009)

1. People that have no respect for anothers... I guess feelings other than that I don't know of anything that REALY tics me off


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's more
21. Kids (like 5-8th graders?) who have really expensive phones. i.e. the iPhone ... why do you need that
22. Kids who get a lot of money a month. i.e. $40 a month (I don't even get money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
23. People that don't have respect for others .... yeah as others have put
24. People who like to show off/be overprotective of their expensive stuff. I got a friend (overprotective) who has a $2000+ gaming laptop ... makes my desktop feel bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



25. FPS games (yeah don't hate me but I don't see the appeal, knowing idiots who say fps games are the best don't help)


----------



## Jaems (Jul 22, 2009)

HisInfernalMajesty said:
			
		

> Jaems said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


9. People who don't like people who think everyone on GBAtemp has a bad taste in music.
10. People who are yet unaware that 90% of anime in existence is terrible


----------



## HisInfernalMajes (Jul 23, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> HisInfernalMajesty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. People who hates people who don't like people who thinks everyone on GBAtemp has a bad taste in music.

We could go on and on man.

God it took me like 5 mins to get my head around how to say my list =-)


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 23, 2009)

You want to here what really Pisses me off the most?

*WHEN PEOPLE SAY THAT HONG KONG IS A PART OF CHINA!!!*
Seriously guys. Were not Apart of china, We are owned by the chinese empire, but even though we are own country.
Get it freaking straight.


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 23, 2009)

Boxshot hates me.

I'm gangsta.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Boxshot hates me.
> 
> I'm gangsta.



Everytime I see somebody say "I'm gangsta" my mind immediately replaces it with "I'm wanksta" for some reason.


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 23, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That word's origin is over there, is it not?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which one, gansta or wanksta?  Wanksta probably is but I'm pretty sure gangsta is a stateside word.


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah wankster. I have a friend from liverpool who uses wankster AND wanker alot.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 24, 2009)

ANTOKAN.

REALLY.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 24, 2009)

Noooo iPikachu.
YOU WUV ANTOKAN!!!!!


----------



## HisInfernalMajes (Aug 27, 2009)

Holy Magical Spell: Thread Revival!!!

Now play your parts people.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 28, 2009)

1) Anyone who singles out the Christian religion for ridicule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2) People who single out any religion for ridicule
3) Athiests just PISS me off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4) People who hate Techno music
5) People who are gonna say I dress wierd because of number 4
6) Any Fanboys for any System/Computer (I judge on quality and versatility, not superiority)
7) Jerks that insult you to your face then when you insult them later and they say "don't you understand sarcasm?" when it really wasn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8) The part of the law "Guilty by Association" (unless you were part of murder/sexual predartory)
9) Something will go here soon.


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 28, 2009)

1. 95% of Anime
2. People who have anime characters as their avatar/signature
3. Everyone on GBAtemp.net with a TWEWY avatar/signature
4. Everyone who says TWEWY is the best DS game ever
5. People who don't spell/use grammar properly (It's a forum, you can take time to post)
6. Techno
7. Pop
8. Rap
9. Scene Kids
10. People who think that any music with screaming (Metalcore) is gay Screamo
11. Leechers who register and instantly ask help and never show up again, unless there is a competition.
12. Mainstream Music
13. People full of faggotry
14. Applefags
15. People who generalise the whole of 4chan as the random board
16. People who stumble upon memes and start overusing them with their faggotry (See LOLcats the Musical on youtube)
17. Impatient leechers wanting a fix
18. PS3 Fanboys (Little Big Planet is populated with them)
19. Jonas Brothers
20. Any teen/child music star that Disney pumps out
21. All the Disney channel kids and shows
22. Same as 21, though with Nickelodian
23. Childrens cartoons these days
24. Teachers in class who say "Shut your laptops!" when you are taking down notes before they erase them and when you aren't doing anything.
25. People who think things are "Randum XDDD ROFL LOLCATS XD ANIME NARUTO SO COOL AND KAWAII (Pronounced wrong) XD"
26. People who only know of Valve games from the Orange Box released on 360/PS3
27. Pretty much everything


----------



## Tokiopop (Aug 28, 2009)

1) Noobs.
2) Cheaters on online games, or people that just generally play nastey (I'm talking to you, noob tubers!)
3) Noobs.
4) Good YouTubers selling out just to get free crap to review.
5) Those stupid PMs on YouTube saying "I see you like iPods, subscibe to me!" and also people on YouTube who tell me to rate comment and subscribe. I'll rate it what I think it deserves, I'll post my opinion if I want, and if I want to see more I'll subscirbe. If not, piss off and stop asking me!
6) Not having enough money to buy everything I would like to have
7) The Pandora taking forever to be released
8) Noobs.
9) People who disagree with me but give to valid point as to why I am incorrect
10) Windows
11) Practically all anime, it looks so crappy and cheap and usually makes no sense or the story line is just dumb.
12) People who hype up ScribbleNauts.
13) Fanboys (they're like me, but without valid reasons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
14) High School Musical, and other recent Disney crap that would make Walt Disney turn in his grave
15) People who bash things when they've never even tried it out or read about it
16) Impatient people, especially when they're wanting a few firmware/fix.
17) The use of the following 'faces' ._. o_____o ^.^ :3 XDDDDDDDD >.>  etc.
18) Those strange religious people that stop you when you're trying to go to Game to buy crap and start asking retorical questions then give you cheap leaflets that make no sense. And stupid posters, like in Scarborough there's a man with a sign saying stuff about the end of the world. Seriosuly, if you have a religion good for you, but just stop annoying everyone else.
19) People who misuse words such as gay
20) People who put the most horrid music on their YouTube videos, or instead of talking or using a simple video editing program open Notepad and type stuff in there and put a link in which you can't see.
21) People who use LOL when they're not even laughing.

I can't think of anything else at the moment, but when I get pissed off at someone or something I'll add it to my list.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 28, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> 2. People who have anime characters as their avatar/signature



If this is anger at the mainstream and extreme fanboyism then please reword this to fit your anger, otherwise an explanation is in order.


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 28, 2009)

28. ShatteredScreens for being a douchebag hoping that people should get disappointed when a game that looks pretty good and they want comes out.
29. Youtubers constantly wanting subscriptions (What is so good about them anyway?)
30. People who think that Basshunter is such a great musician/techno artist when his music is shitty and fully of faggotry listeners. Also, his first song about the War3 map D.O.T.A was ripped off from a french dance artists song "Daddy DJ". Go youtube that song and you can obviously tell he ripped off the main rhythm, beat and sound as it.


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

ShatteredScreens said:
			
		

> 12) People who hype up ScribbleNauts.
> 
> Don't you think you fit in here?
> 
> QUOTE15) People who bash things when they've never even tried it out or read about it



You think its going to be plain when its not out yet. And there are plenty of other games out there that gets hyped much worse, like KH Days, GTA and Pokemon all caused gbatemp to get on its knees, those are badly overhyped (though I'm not saying they are bad) Scribblenauts seems to have much fresher and newer and gameplay and concept than them, the hype is actually more reasonable.

continuation:

16) I HATE THE WORLD!!!!!! 
17) I HATE LIFE, it is so pointless that i don't see what i even live for
18) I HATE HUMANITY, we are bastards, yes including me
19) I HATE RESULTS, i feel that having esults so many times a year is pointless and I think it can cause suicide
20) MONEY!!!! you can't live without money nowadays, who created this mosntrosity?!


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 28, 2009)

1) super weeaboos who are so stupid and have a page on ED.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 28, 2009)

*Things that piss me off*
1) newbies who don't know how to 'search' the forum
2) newbies who ask questions already asked before
3) newbies who post in the wrong forum
4) newbies who 'Ive got a problem' but don't say what their setup is


----------



## ca_michelbach (Aug 28, 2009)

1) People who use aimbots on Metroid Prime Hunters Wi-fi
2) People who disconnect from wi-fi when they're losing (I don't do it, why should they!)
3) People who post "This band sucks" (or any variation of it) on a youtube video; if you think the band sucks why are you even watching the video.
4) Mindless followers of religions. The religions aren't the bad things, many are build on great princinples and people should have the choice but I hate people who ignore all scientific evidence and make up their own sudo-scientific bs to support their religion


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 28, 2009)

Things that piss me off:
1. Naruto
2. i agree FF7 fanboys, there are other FF games in the series apart from n07.
3. rock, goth, punk, metal, pop music, it makes my ears bleed.
4.  xbox 360 fanboys and websites that are biased towards the xbox 360
5. chavs
6: summer holidays, the kids drive me nuts on the bus, shopping is a nightmare around this time.
7. the labour government and gordon brown, they treat people who receive  benefits like criminals yet they scrounge of the public money themselves.
8. finding low quality crap 128k mp3s on the internet
9. the YLOD on the ps3, why should a console last only 2 years?
10. being poor.
11. Shovelware on the Wii and DS thats why i play my PSP and ps3 more.
12. big brother, thank goodness it will be gone forever in 2010 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



13: online gaming and online trophies, they really annoy me.



			
				Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> -Stupid people
> -People with no common sense (follows up to me first one)
> -People who make noise when they eat
> *-The Blackcats private tracker. * Seriously, they banned me because 'I have not downloaded enough.'  My ratio was good, the staff is terrible.  I was also very active, so I know it wasn't that.
> ...



and this, that tracker is way to strict.


----------



## Nonuser (Aug 29, 2009)

1. People who claim to hate certain genres of music when they've usually no idea what said genres entail
2. Hypocrisy
3. Ignorance
4. Drinking and driving
5. Self-entitled religious extremists
6. Organized religion
7. Homophobia
8. Pro-lifers


----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2009)

Sweeping generalizations.


----------



## ACK06 (Aug 29, 2009)

Bitching.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 29, 2009)

ACK06 said:
			
		

> Bitching.



+1


----------



## Satangel (Aug 29, 2009)

1. People who disconnect when they are losing in a game
2. In a soccer game, your team is playing the best and you are creating the chances. But you can't seem to score, and then boom, in the last second of the game, the other teams scores
3. Newssites that are biased


----------



## overslept (Aug 29, 2009)

I really hate when people begin sentences with "Studies show" or "It's been proven" or "Clinically Proven". I'm not listening to your lies, I want NAMES, SCHOOLS, and NUMBERS.


----------



## ricky23i (Aug 30, 2009)

1. Ignorance
2. Trashy people
3. All Religions 
4. Corruption
5. Wanna Bees 
6. Gays and Lesbians 
7. Know it alls
8. Scammers 
9. using CAN INSTEAD OF MAY
10. GRAMMER nerds


----------



## Sterling (Aug 30, 2009)

ricky23i said:
			
		

> 1. Ignorance
> 2. Trashy people
> 3. All Religions
> 4. Corruption
> ...



Aren't you being a grammer nerd there


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 30, 2009)

1. Athiests, not agnostics
2. Emos
3. Shovelware
4. Shovelware
5. Shovelware
6. Pointless threads
7. tpyin inchoroently
8. Texting
9. Bad grammars
10. Fanboys
11. Anime/manga
12. Anime/manga fanboys
13. Weaboos
14. Japanophiles
15. Weaboo/japanophile fanboys
16. Shingeru Miyamoto
17. Overly difficult games
18. Bad game reviews
19. Homies
20. Shovelware.

Condensed the list to 20. I had a "Things that annoy me list" that reached over 40KB on a Wiki. I'll dig it up eventually.



			
				ricky23i said:
			
		

> 1. *Ignorance
> 2. Trashy people*
> 3. All Religions
> 4. Corruption
> ...



Hypocracy thy name is you.


----------



## ricky23i (Aug 30, 2009)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> ricky23i said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no but i suck at it


----------



## ACK06 (Aug 30, 2009)

ricky23i said:
			
		

> my english teacher got that stuck head but i hate grammer



...do you hate spelling, too? XD


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 30, 2009)

ricky23i said:
			
		

> 6. *Gays and Lesbians *



Ricky, you must have seen fat women making out or fat men holding hands.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2009)

People who say they hate ignorance and yet are full of it.


----------



## flyingpenguin (Aug 30, 2009)

1. oranges that are advertised to be seedless, but when you eat it, they have seeds in them
2. little kids that ask noobish questions
3. candy thats tastes funny (eg dots)
4. people who think they know everything about a subject, but in reality, they dont
5. xbox 360 fanboys
6. people who don't appreciate acts of kindness (eg after helping others, they say "you could have done a better job" instead of "thank you")


----------



## Veho (Aug 30, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> 11. Anime/manga
> Care to elaborate using actual arguments instead of sweeping generalizations?
> QUOTE(Guild McCommunist @ Aug 30 2009, 03:28 AM) Hypocracy thy name is you.


Spelling. Also, irony.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 30, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For anime/manga: Any kind. Any type. I hate it all. And it's a list, I'm not gonna go into an in-depth discussion on why I think anime/manga is incredibly stupid. Because in the end it comes down to opinion, not fact. I'll always say I hate anime/manga and (insert fanboy here) will always say they love it. It's not something you can change your mind on.

Second one, my bad, typo.


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 30, 2009)

31. Video Games


----------



## Kwartel (Aug 30, 2009)

1. Arrogant noobs (doh)
2. Frylok's complainments about pirating, here at GBATemp!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2009)

1. Vets who charge loads for call outs
2. Thiefs
3. The irish groverment for taking away REPS


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 30, 2009)

1.Lists
2.Hatred
3.Hypocrisy
4.Irony
5.Satire


----------



## Veho (Aug 30, 2009)

Maddox fans.


----------



## overslept (Aug 31, 2009)

Pirating anything except DS games.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 31, 2009)

1. Noobs
2. Newbs
3. Trolls
4. Other annoying tempers
5. Number 3 of the OP
6. Rap music/ hiphop or anything that resembles it
7. My brother, cause he always listens to cRap and all that shit

Well, these aren't really 'things', but yeah.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 31, 2009)

Arwing789 said:
			
		

> Pirating anything except DS games.



...Huh? What's the difference? You pirate a DS game and you pirate a Wii game and they're still equal. I mean sure, some games don't deserve to be pirated, especially if they're good games but with low sales (MadWorld, No More Heroes), but it doesn't anger me. It only pisses me off when people brick their Wii in the process of trying to pirate games or if they constantly bitch because they can't get a pirated game to work.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 1, 2009)

unknown number: Programming on PS3!!!

i hate multi-core programming and i hate linux and i hate thinking of complex algo.


----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2009)

People pronouncing words ending in "a" as though they ended with an "r."


----------



## artrite (Sep 1, 2009)

Letting the Cat in at night when i am sitting down going to sleep


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 7, 2009)

people who talk about how piracy is wrong and then post it on a website like this, duh!


----------



## gblock247 (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## kevenka (Sep 7, 2009)

hahaha, I like that clip =] thanks for the posting ^.^


----------



## wiifan420 (Sep 7, 2009)

1. The family dog thats 1000 fucking dog years old and cant get around by himself.
2. Hard tacos
3. How expensive red bull is
4. Repeating myself


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Sep 7, 2009)

1. Religion, we all know it's a crock, but it seems unPC to state it is.
2. Politics, the only thing dumber to discuss than Religion.
3. Culture, because we all know most culture is just religion and or politics in a pretty wrapper.

4. People insisting that a person is a 'troll' all because they refuse to swim with the current.

5. People stating they are not smart enough/good enough to know something or be capable of something, being told they are stupid/useless and then getting pissed off because you back up their lousy opinion of themselves. Step one, you are not incapable of a great many things, so stop saying you aren't. For instance telling me 'oh I don't know/understand [insert common basic computer knowledge here]'. really gauls me something fierce actually. Bad enough I hate dummies, but I hate dummies confident they are dummies. Almost glad my loaner computer appears to have died of old age, now I can't suffer through my friend who was borrowing it respond to ever lack of comprehension with "I only learn by doing" every siiiiingle time I tried to explain anything no matter how rudimentary. I mean what do you do eh, tell them to start learning by doing a lot more a lot faster so that they finally have a friggin clue.

6. People that consider this a long post. Get a fucking life.


----------



## NintendoLover64 (Sep 8, 2009)

1.waste of time
2.what SEGA did to Sonic
3.when i got a broken product from amazon.com
4.no mega man in brawl
5.school
6.when people play games because of graphics
7.people that think they know everything
8.people that says games suck because they're unrealistic
9.cheerios


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 8, 2009)

1. Sonic still existing after it started sucking after Adventure 2.
2. PSPgo (screams absolute fail on all realms)
3. The fact I can't find a female that suits me at all, university has none, can't find any in town, have to look outside of the state at best.
4. Everyone that thinks female otakus/fangirls are all fat (this is a myth if you know where you're looking)


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 8, 2009)

1.Anything made by Apple
2.People who think graphics are everything in gaming
3.People who purposely speak their language wrong(eg. ebonics...other slang)
4.Old people that drive 2mph in front of me
5.small dogs that bark nonstop for no apparent reason
6.red lights at 3am that never change regardless of no cars in sight from any direction
7.cant buy beer after 2am stupid law!
8.Nintendo keeps making those Pokemon games


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 9, 2009)

1. Knobheads driving around with they're stereos on at 3 in the morning.
2. Narrowmindedness.
3. Ordering something off fleabay and getting sent the wrong item.
4. Council Tax.
5. Explosive Diahorrea!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 9, 2009)

blue font!


----------



## Kong Fan (Sep 10, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> blue font!



Sorry!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 10, 2009)

1. groups in the mall that want to both take their time walking and walk abreast, pretty much preventing anyone from going around them.
2. when they get pissed off when you break through their curtain of fail.
3. people who DROWN themselves in perfume or cologne.
4. People that dont know how to fucking google something
5. People who act like you owe them something.
6. People who use the word "ironic" wrong.
7. 12 year olds playing Halo, Left For Dead, etc... on Live.
8. People who can't take a fucking joke
9. internet drama
10. People asking questions on a forum that has been asked 15 billion times.


----------



## Prophet (Sep 10, 2009)

The overly fortunate.

The vast ignorance of the opulent, can only be matched in scale by their complete lack of moral comprehension.


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 10, 2009)

people who complain about stupid shit to people who don't care


----------



## Hypershad12 (Sep 10, 2009)

I really hate stupid people. I MEAN REALLY HATE!


----------



## BilliePop (Sep 11, 2009)

*Things that piss me off:*
1. Nicolas Cage
2. Most emo kids
3. Most children
4. Celery
5. Girls my age
6. Guys my age
7. Skanks
8. Loud people
9. Last area in Devil Survivor


----------



## shinnyuuya (Sep 15, 2009)

people that call me when i was sleeping...


----------



## Bumblebee83 (Sep 15, 2009)

Uhh maybe stupid pointless topics/threads about being pissed off.... hahaha jokes man. 
Hmm maybe ROMS that dont work when you download them cause of piracy thingos and you have to bypass it a patch that comes out a day later (e.g. Chinatown Wars)


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Sep 17, 2009)

Kanye West.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 17, 2009)

V!olaPlayer said:
			
		

> Kanye West.


Taylor Swift

*burn*


----------



## geminisama (Sep 17, 2009)

1) Emo cryfags. Especially the suburban ones. "I only got a 10GB Ipod, God I hate my life, I have it so bad. :_:"
2) Teenage girls.
3) Herpes. See #2.
4) Internet Tough Guys.
5) My girlfriends Mom.
6) Younger Siblings.
7) Religious Sheep.
8) No more Dr. Pepper.
9) Idiots on GBATemp that are spoiled brats, that never read whats answered, and ask the same things over and over again.
10) Wiggers
11) Naruto, Bleach, Death Note - Aka. whatever shitty Animu is a fad at the moment.
12) Loli, and all the pedos that enjoy it.
13) BLONDES.
14) Drunks like my Mom

Hmm, I think that's about it atm.


----------



## WiiThoko (Sep 18, 2009)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> people who complain about stupid shit to people who don't care


Lol, I stopped doing that when I was little after someone started talking to me about random shit I didn't care about.

1. People who need attention and are always trying to do dumb shit so people will pay attention to them.

2. peoplz hoo talk liek dis becuz day think itz kool.

3. People who type wan't instead of want.

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## geminisama (Sep 18, 2009)

WiiThoko said:
			
		

> 2. peoplz hoo talk liek dis becuz day think itz kool.



I totally agree! How did I forget that!?


----------



## CloudSE (Sep 18, 2009)

-


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Sep 18, 2009)

Things that piss me off:

*1.* The Evony Ads on the 'net
*2.* The current Devil Survivor battle I'm on
*3.* Firefox not liking me
*4.* Bullies who pick on the weak
*5.* Racists
*6.* Bandwagon jumpers
*7.* People.


----------



## WhySoSerious70 (Sep 26, 2009)

Just about every damn thing. I'm a grumpy old man.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 26, 2009)

WhySoSerious70 said:
			
		

> Just about every damn thing. I'm a grumpy old man.



Your 39..............


On Topic:
1)Games that suck and get lots of hype
2)Helping people and they don't remember
3)Contributing something insane and no one knows that I did
4)People saying "cute" "Petite" "sweet"
5)Babies
6)Hang nails
7)If something is hurting and I say don't touch... I MEAN IT!!! Don't touch my hurting arm!!
8)Typing this list was annoying-ish


----------



## Burnedmagix (Sep 26, 2009)

People who make stuff horribly


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Sep 27, 2009)

Things that piss me off:
1. violence
2. ignorance
3. racism
4. arrogance
5. light in death note
6. wrestling
7. empty promises
8. child abusers
9. corrupt politicians
10. capitalism
11. soccer
12. soccer games
13. soccer video games
14. greed
15. uninhibited nationalism
16. uninhibited hatred
17. techno
18. tearjerker
19. titanic movie
20. parasites
21. till schweiger
22. human nature to claim for god


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Sep 27, 2009)

Violence mostly, but racism is up there too yeah.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> Things that piss me off:
> 1. violence
> 2. ignorance
> 3. racism
> ...


ok i can see pretty much everything on your list being things that piss you off but how is violence something that pisses you or anyone off?violent things are entertaining...people like to watch boxing or UFC or play Call of Duty they're all violent things but people really enjoy them.Violence is in movies that we all enjoy to watch and even in tv shows without violence people would be bored out of their minds.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 27, 2009)

Self centered Pokemon game translators.


----------



## tenkai (Sep 27, 2009)

1.people who buy bad games
2.bad game companies
3.people who cant take a joke


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Sep 27, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> blackdragonbahamut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh i think i should have been more specific, i am pacifist, but i am also realistic, what i am speaking about is only violent actions in reality which could be avoided, things in personal area of human relations, not every confrontation or controversy should be solved by violence, family relations, parents who beat their children to teach them do not right, extrem ofensive defense strategies should only be the last choice as there are peaceful way's to handle international conflicts, in this time we should look for expansion of peaceful treatment, we're neithert at worldwar nor on a conquest trip:. unresponsible use of violence leads to chaos:. violence in active battle is something other, their it should be legitimated:.
violence in tv shows, games etc is unreal, and acceptable as they couldn't be avoided because developers want always to make profit and violence could be, like you said entertaining, but only as long there are no little children confronted with that stuff:.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> oh i think i should have been more specific, i am pacifist, but i am also realistic, what i am speaking about is only violent actions in reality which could be avoided, things in personal area of human relations, not every confrontation or controversy should be solved by violence, family relations, parents who beat their children to teach them do not right, extrem ofensive defense strategies should only be the last choice as there are peaceful way's to handle international conflicts, in this time we should look for expansion of peaceful treatment, we're neithert at worldwar nor on a conquest trip:. unresponsible use of violence leads to chaos:. violence in active battle is something othter, their it should be legitimated:.
> violence in tv shows, games etc is unreal, and acceptable, as long their are no little children confronted with that stuff:.



+1 to all that!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok i can completely agree with you on this =D


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 27, 2009)

...) people using the word kawaii instead of cute, arghh, why can u just typed/say that person/thing/it/whatever is cute instead of saying kawaii all the time, sheezh, think of this way

kawaii


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> people using the word kawaii instead of cute



So that's what kawaii means! lol  I see it all over the place but never bothered to look it up.


----------



## emupaul (Sep 27, 2009)

disrespect.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 27, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya its the same thing and everytime i heard some one say that, for some sad reason i keep imagining american freaks aka the ugly people or those just plain ugly as hell cosplayers saying that....


----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> people using the word kawaii instead of cute


How about "tres jolie"?


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 27, 2009)

that i am alright since i never heard of it, haha


----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2009)

People will often pepper their speech with foreign words for various reasons, and some other people will often find it annoying, irritating, pretentious, stupid, whatever. There's French, Italian, German in European countries, English in non-english-speaking ones, lately there's Japanese, and, of course, the ever popular Latin. No point in getting all worked up about it.


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 28, 2009)

Things That Piss Me Off

1.Noobs who ask how to do every single simple job on an R4 (No offence to genuine smart R4 users)
2.People who Bump after less thn an 10 mins
3.Most Chavs
4.Near all scousers ( I sed near all as all the ones ive met i h8 but i am from manchester)
5.When theres nothin on on the 100s of tv channels i have


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 28, 2009)

Street lamps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They stand there all arrogant and come on when it pleases them. "Hey look at me, I'm a street lamp! I'm big and glow orange...if I wasn't here there'd be no light at night! So I'm just gonna come on when I feel like it..."

...F**K YOU STREET LAMP!!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 28, 2009)

I thought it was hard to make a rant on lamposts

people that hate Antonkan


----------



## HisInfernalMajes (Oct 31, 2009)

Ancient Art of Forums Necromancy: Thread Revival!


----------



## Gore (Oct 31, 2009)

1. my 'family' 
2. *females*
3. males
4. crime
5. authority
6. people using apostrophes when trying to pluralize words. fucking idiot's
7. incredibly obvius typoes


----------



## Yoshimashin (Oct 31, 2009)

Jews.
















Nah, not really.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 31, 2009)

1. Guys with really long hair/ponytail, why can u guys have hair cuts to help us tell the difference a chick and you.

2. bastards who wake up everyday and sing with their crappy voice.


----------



## airpirate545 (Oct 31, 2009)

The jerk dance. Its been sweeping across Houston and it looks stupid and has a stupid name.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Oct 31, 2009)

One thing that does piss me off is when forum posters type in their username at the end of their posts, as if their name isn't displayed on the side panel. 


Yoshimashin


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 31, 2009)

White/Asian/Black/Middle Eastern/European/etc kids driving fucking shitty ass Civics and other rice rockets made in Japan that listen to 50 Cent thinking they are ghetto thugs even though they live in the suburbs, that just fucking annoys the hell out of me, not to mention a car that sounds like a tree going through a wood chipper speeding past my house at 3 am when my windows are open and I am sleeping really annoys me to the point where I am about ready to start slashing tires and keying their shitty little cars.

Rappers and anyone who thinks that their gangster attitude is cool and that they represent the genre when in fact they don't at all. Rihanna too, bitch sings like a slut getting fucked with a microphone that is hooked up to the auto tuner so she doesn't sound like a bag of shit, but in reality she just sounds like a fucking robot like every other person who claims they are hip hop like her bitch ass fruitcake pal Chris Brown.

People who don't drive the speed limit and those who excessively speed.

Religious windbags who bang on and on and preach how the Bible hates anyone who is gay or of another religion or minority and that they think it's ok to outlaw stem cell research and abortions based on their religion, pricks.


----------



## Veho (Oct 31, 2009)

People who think swearing in their posts will make others take them seriously.


----------



## gtmtnbiker (Oct 31, 2009)

1. N00bs who don't real FAQs and don't use Google search
2. Ebay buyers who don't pay promptly
3. On a busy street, people who block entrances or if you're making a left turn with traffic stopped, they don't let you go through


----------



## WiiThoko (Oct 31, 2009)

Yoshimashin said:
			
		

> Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CDi Ganon voice* You will DIE.

*Reads end of post*
Oh, nevermind.


----------



## prowler (Oct 31, 2009)

1. People that walk slow.
2. Retarded people that aren't retarded.
3. IGN (Prefer Gamespot)
4. Kids around 0-8
5. People that are trampy and proud.

Edit: 6. Religious people that think anyone that are not in their religion are below them.


----------



## Placeholder (Oct 31, 2009)

The living.


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 1, 2009)

People who tell other people to use google. Fuck off.


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 1, 2009)

...weaboos......very annoying......and also,people that think they are anime know-it-alls but actually dont know anything.Also,people that make people feel like crap so they can feel better about themselves. i mean... WTF?!?!


----------



## Y-2-K (Nov 1, 2009)

1. People who smack when they chew bubble gum or food.
2. People who slurp when drinking.
3. People who are spoiled and don't want to do anything/work.
4. Apple products and their fanboys.
5. Apple commercials.
6. Showoffs.
7. Rap.
8. Country.
9. Social networking sites.
10. People who don't take care of their own kids.


----------



## Shakraka (Nov 1, 2009)

.


----------



## Veho (Nov 1, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> You obviously don't know what a weeaboo is.


What makes you say that?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 1, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> 1. People that walk slow.
> 2. Retarded people that aren't retarded.
> 3. IGN (Prefer Gamespot)
> 4. Kids around 0-8
> ...


Anyone who takes a casual gaming fanboy site like Gamespot seriously is mentally retarded, Gamespot has always been a complete joke of a site where all the kiddy fanboys like to hang out and troll each other in a never ending bitch fest.


----------



## L-Lawliet (Nov 1, 2009)

People who constantly post on facebook about the most boring stuff they've done and expect anyone to give a shit. Then when no one replies they just post even more stuff. 
"Just going to the toilet" 
"Just got back from the toilet"


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Someone who complains about losing something they shouldn't have been getting in the first place

"omg megaupload is so gay i want my free premium now waaah"


----------



## L-Lawliet (Nov 1, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Someone who complains about losing something they shouldn't have been getting in the first place
> 
> "omg megaupload is so gay i want my free premium now waaah"


Seconded. It happens a lot on other rom site forums.


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 1, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> HatsuneHaseo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here.


----------



## Advi (Nov 1, 2009)

people who stereotype 4chan.


----------



## Advi (Nov 1, 2009)

HatsuneHaseo said:
			
		

> Shakraka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that reminds me. People who use ED and think they know everything about chans.


----------



## L-Lawliet (Nov 1, 2009)

People who use ED


----------



## Veho (Nov 1, 2009)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> people who stereotype 4chan.


Cool story, bro.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 1, 2009)

I can change mine

1: Overly religious people who try shoving their religion down your throat.
2: Noobs who act like they're better then others.
3: Sunlight
4: Twilight(Book series, saga, wtf ever you want to call it)
5: Twilight fangirls.
6: Twilight fanboys.
7: Certain memes
8: DSi Bashers that use the lack of a GBA Slot as the argument.
9: Slow walkers.
10: Rap
11: crApple canboys
12: The US Government
13: Pokemonfags who slow down GBAtemp for a patch
14: Racists
15: Intolerant Christian/Catholics that say I should be tolerant of their religion, without them being tolerant of my own "beliefs"


----------



## pokemonmasta (Nov 1, 2009)

add sony. they piss me off with all the "whey, we got a bunch o consoles and you havn't, " plus the playstation was NINTENDO'S idea. sony sucks. not as much as microsoft, but enough to spike my anger.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 1, 2009)

Emo and goth kids, seriously kill yourselves so the world doesn't have to put up with your "pain and suffering", that way we can go on being happy.

Lemmings, sheep and cows who all gather on Gamespot's forums and constantly bitch and argue about which system is best instead of just owning all 3 and enjoying them respectively like any real gamer would do. It's ok to have a preference but having raging fits about how the 360 and PS3 are better then the Wii and using only graphics as your excuse is lame and makes anyone look like a tard.


----------



## luke_c (Nov 1, 2009)

pokemonmasta said:
			
		

> add sony. they piss me off with all the "whey, we got a bunch o consoles and you havn't, ".* plus the playstation was NINTENDO'S idea* sony sucks. not as much as microsoft, but enough to spike my anger.


lolwut


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 1, 2009)

http://media.causes.com/564357?p_id=87491793

Thats what pisses me off.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 1, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> pokemonmasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was to an extent, ceptnotrly, it was a joint idea between Sony and Nintendo until the two had a BAWWW fight and split up and here we are today


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 1, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> http://media.causes.com/564357?p_id=87491793
> 
> Thats what pisses me off.


That is pretty disgusting and sad. I hope they execute the mother and stepfather, any civilized nation would bring those kind of freaks to justice and have them die for it.


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 1, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man....poor kid.....if only his father had successfully saved him........bastards....


----------



## Advi (Nov 1, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, in America, he'll be out in twenty years, max. It's pathetic, really.


----------



## Shakraka (Nov 1, 2009)

.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 2, 2009)

HatsuneHaseo said:
			
		

> ...weaboos......very annoying......and also,people that think they are anime know-it-alls but actually dont know anything.Also,people that make people feel like crap so they can feel better about themselves. i mean... WTF?!?!


And the Hypocrite of the year gooooooes to.......


Spoiler



HATSUNEHASEO!!!


Congratulations! You suuuuuck!


----------



## pizzahutmaster (Nov 2, 2009)

Things that piss me off:
1.Ketchup water
2.Faulty Nvidia GPU
3.Chammers
4.Paypal
5.Pinto Beans
6.Chubsters
7.Star Students


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 2, 2009)

Women. I just dont seem to understand them.


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2009)

1)Noobs
2)Trolls
3)People who love annoying others for no reason
4)Ignorant idiots who don't search and ask the same question even though it had been answered shitloads of times
5)Ubisoft's fucking Imagine series
6)My brothers
7)Stupid people at school


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 2, 2009)

1. The Baby Wiimote add-on (sends the wrong message and a total waste)

2. Those Breastfeeding dolls out on the market (seriously some items should never see the light of day or better yet never even thought of)

3. Extreme right wing republicans (their idiocy and racism has made the Republican Party as a whole look like uneducated rednecks which I know they are not, there are very helpful and intelligent people in the GOP, Limbaugh and O'Reily don't help a bit and are giving them more fuel for hatred, for the sake of the Republican Party either say something relevant and intelligent or shut up)


----------



## Lubbo (Nov 2, 2009)

1. People that think their hot but aren't
2. Hot Chicks that smoke
3. People telling me something that im not


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 2, 2009)

1. Crocs (The footwear, not the reptile)
2. Fuck ups


----------



## 5% (Nov 2, 2009)

when people use the phrase "i guess"


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 2, 2009)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Women. I just dont seem to understand them.


-___________________-
I could say the same for men. 

1. People who make out in the hallways. Get a room.
2. People who walk slow in the hallways. And those that walk in groups in a way that you can't walk around them.
3. Misunderstandings
4. People with no common sense
5. Having a game but not having a good enough system to play it


----------



## Veho (Nov 2, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> And the Hypocrite of the year gooooooes to.......
> Technically, the fact that _you_ lack reading comprehension doesn't make the _other_ person a hypocrite.
> 
> QUOTE(Hop2089 @ Nov 2 2009, 07:27 AM) 1. The Baby Wiimote add-on (sends the wrong message and a total waste)


What message does it send, exactly?


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 2, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For one thing it sends the message that Nintendo makes crappy products which fuels the fanboy console wars but the main message it's sending is that having a baby is easy and that having a baby is cool not a good message for young girls and teenagers.


----------



## Veho (Nov 2, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> the main message it's sending is that having a baby is easy and that having a baby is cool not a good message for young girls and teenagers.


Tell that to all the doll-producing toy companies. How is this any different from the millions of other talking, crying, eating, crapping plastic babies out there?


----------



## flyingpenguin (Nov 3, 2009)

asterion said:
			
		

> when people use the phrase "i guess"



Why? I'm one of those people who say, "I guess," and I don't understand what's so bad about it :S


----------



## acesniper (Nov 3, 2009)

The biggest thing that pisses me off is the Asian people at my school. I swear ALL of them think their the coolest shit ever. It gets annoying how they keep on talking, wearing flashy clothes and look down on anyone who is not Asian. I'm not racist towards Asians (my gf is Asian) but I hate the one's at my school.

By the way, I'm not some white supremacist guy, I also get pissed off by extreme right winged people.


----------



## basher11 (Nov 3, 2009)

acesniper said:
			
		

> The biggest thing that pisses me off is the Asian people at my school. I swear ALL of them think their the coolest shit ever. It gets annoying how they keep on talking, wearing flashy clothes and look down on anyone who is not Asian. I'm not racist towards Asians (my gf is Asian) but I hate the one's at my school.



i think you got the assholish Asians. 

on topic: i hate it when your J-Walking and then a cars coming with no turn signal, then when you step back, they'll turn at the last second. that happened to me TWICE in ONE DAY.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 3, 2009)

Any English school goer will understand:

YEAR SEVENS!!!!


----------



## Grimmjow1994 (Nov 3, 2009)

1.my mom 
2.waiting in line
3.commercials that always repeat the same thing over
4.people lookin at me when i eat


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 4, 2009)

This applies to any minority who moved to the United States: when you declare your nationality and people bother you about it incessantly. The first year I came into this Catholic high school it was so bad I'd dream about repatriation just so I could be left alone...lol


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 4, 2009)

Number what ever I put as my last one some time ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Shovelware or did I put that already.


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Nov 4, 2009)

The twelve year olds at my school who dress like sluts... seriously... you're twelve... dress your age!


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 4, 2009)

and the thing worse than that are the little girls who are wearing see-through dresses... Seriously?? What kind of parent will even say okay to such a clothing. If its me, i will tell her NO!


----------



## Private|Par (Nov 4, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Any English school goer will understand:
> 
> YEAR SEVENS!!!!



Oh, god. This. A thousand times, this.
I hate fake people as well.


----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2009)

The number seven as such. I don't like it. I don't care much for its multiples either.


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2009)

What's wrong with the number 7?


----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2009)

Aw come _on_. A whole sixteen page thread filled with baseless hatred and irrational fear and hypocritical loathing, and you find _my_ entry weird? Sheesh!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow I don't know what to type. Most of the stuff that type up here are either repeated or just revised.

What truly pisses me off is that I'm double-standard at times, it can really make you feel like you're a fake.

Other stuff that piss me is 

Education system.


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 4, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> The number seven as such. I don't like it. I don't care much for its multiples either.



what about the number 23?


----------



## Shinryuji (Nov 4, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


23 sucks because it's a prime.

1. Chavs.
2. Shovelware.
3. Windows Vista.
4. Naruto.
5. Busses.
6. Bananas.
7. The number 23.
8. My training regimne.
9. Popular manga that is absolute shit. Tsubasa anyone?
10. Tsubasa.
11. Seriously, Tsubasa.
12. The nail of my middle finger on my left hand.
13. People who think they are sociopaths when they aren't.
14. People who wallow in pity.
15. Evangelists.
16. Scientologists.
17. Badly written literature.
18. Stephanie Meyer.
19. Twilight.
20. All the sequels/prequels/rewrites of Twilight.
21. Sparkly vampires.
22. Corruptions of my favourite books.
24. The Naruto series.
25. Lupus.
26. The fact that it's never Lupus.
27. Thinking of things I hate.

That's all I got for now...
I'll be back when I have something to add!


----------



## flyingpenguin (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't hate this, but it gets kind of annoying when I'm penspinning in class and people stare at me as if I'm some kind of alien with magical powers.


----------

